# mounting samba shares SOLVED

## r.stiltskin

I can't seem to mount Samba shares from my desktop on my laptop (running 2.6.13-gentoo-r5).  When I run (on the laptop)

# smbmount //DESKTOPNAME/books MOUNTPOINT -o username=USERNAME

it prompts me for password, then there is a long delay before returning to the shell prompt.  If I try

# ls MOUNTPOINT

after another long delay I get:

ls: MOUNTPOINT: Input/output error

DESKTOPNAME is the server string in /etc/samba/smb.conf and also the hostname in /etc/conf.c/hostname.  "books" is the sharename (in smb.conf) of a shared directory.  MOUNTPOINT is, of course, the name of an already-existing (empty) directory.

Konqueror (on the laptop) is able to access the Samba shares with no problems (as is Windows Explorer), so there doesn't seem to be a problem with the samba configuration on the desktop.  I just can't mount the shares from the command line.  I also tried

# mount -t smbfs ...

with the same "Input/output error" result.

Here's the relevant entry in the Samba log on the server:

```
[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(642)

  192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4) signed connect to service books initially as user USERNAME (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 32398)

[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_check_incoming_message(779)

  srv_check_incoming_message: BAD SIG: seq 4 wanted SMB signature of

[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_check_incoming_message(783)

  srv_check_incoming_message: BAD SIG: seq 4 got SMB signature of

[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:signing_good(240)

  signing_good: BAD SIG: seq 4

[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 0] lib/util_sock.c:receive_smb(619)

  receive_smb: SMB Signature verification failed on incoming packet!

[2006/04/20 15:47:14, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(830)

  192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4) closed connection to service books

```

and here's the latest entry from /var/log/samba/log.nmbd 

```
[2006/04/20 15:15:53, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingdgrams.c:process_local_master_announce(311)

  process_local_master_announce: Server LAPTOPNAME at IP 192.168.0.4 is announcing itself as a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP and we think we are master. Forcing election.

[2006/04/20 15:15:53, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:unbecome_local_master_success(149)

  *****

  

  Samba name server DESKTOPNAME has stopped being a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.0.3

  

  *****

[2006/04/20 15:15:53, 0] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:find_response_record(220)

  find_response_record: response packet id 21543 received with no matching record.

[2006/04/20 15:46:07, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:query_name_response(101)

  query_name_response: Multiple (2) responses received for a query on subnet 192.168.0.3 for name WORKGROUP<1d>.

  This response was from IP 192.168.0.4, reporting an IP address of 192.168.0.4.

```

Last edited by r.stiltskin on Fri Apr 21, 2006 3:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## r.stiltskin

More information:

I noticed that DESKTOPNAME has two samba log files for the laptop:

/var/log/samba/log.LAPTOPNAME

and

/var/log/samba/log.192.168.0.4

The one i posted above was log.192.168.0.4.

When I open a shared directory using Konqueror, it's logged in /var/log/samba/log.LAPTOPNAME, like this:

```
[2006/04/20 18:25:00, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(642)

  LAPTOPNAME (192.168.0.4) signed connect to service books initially as user USERNAME (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 7133)
```

  But when I try to mount the same shared directory from a terminal window with:

# mount -t smbfs //DESKTOPNAME/books /MOUNTPOINT -o username=USERNAME

it's logged in /var/log/samba/log.192.168.0.4, like this:

```
[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(642)

  192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4) signed connect to service books initially as user USERNAME (uid=1000, gid=100) (pid 7220)

[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_check_incoming_message(779)

  srv_check_incoming_message: BAD SIG: seq 4 wanted SMB signature of

[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_check_incoming_message(783)

  srv_check_incoming_message: BAD SIG: seq 4 got SMB signature of

[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 0] libsmb/smb_signing.c:signing_good(240)

  signing_good: BAD SIG: seq 4

[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:receive_smb(619)

  receive_smb: SMB Signature verification failed on incoming packet!

[2006/04/20 18:50:48, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(830)

  192.168.0.4 (192.168.0.4) closed connection to service books

```

My old Redhat 9.0 box can mount the a2600gen2 samba shares by

# mount -t smbfs ...

or access them using Nautilus with no problem either way.Last edited by r.stiltskin on Fri Apr 21, 2006 3:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r.stiltskin

In my smb.conf (on the server), I had the line 

```
server signing = Auto
```

After I removed that entry, clients can mount the shared directories.  I don't know why I had that entry -- if I recall correctly, that line was put in my smb.conf file by KDE (Control Center); I didn't know what it's purpose was so I just left it in there.

Well, I still don't know what it's purpose was & I don't know if removing it will cause any problems, but right now it seems that removing it eliminates this problem.

----------

